# Ax - FINAL ARRANGEMENTS, NAME BADGES



## woodbloke (20 Oct 2011)

I've just been privileged to a have an individual guided tour by Ian Styles of Axminster's main branch in Devon...not just the showroom, but the whole works! Kiddie in a sweet shop isn't even half way there. In conversation with Ian at the end of the day, he's very generously offered to open up the whole facility for a UKWorkshop 'Open Day' in late march 2012.
Details to be announced in due course.


----------



## woodbloke (21 Oct 2011)

Available places : *40*, 4 PM's rx'd and I'm going as well :mrgreen: - Rob


----------



## Noel (21 Oct 2011)

As per announcement at the top of this board please express your interest here on open forum rather than sending a PM to Rob (Woodbloke)


----------



## Paul Chapman (21 Oct 2011)

It would be well worth attending this event, IMHO. I had a guided tour of the Axminster operation earlier in the year and found their set-up very impressive. Helps you to understand why their customer service is so good. It's also good to see the range of things they offer in addition to selling tools and equipment.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Charlie Woody (21 Oct 2011)

Yes I would like to attend please.


----------



## Dodge (21 Oct 2011)

Count me in please - sounds excellent

Rog


----------



## woodshavings (21 Oct 2011)

I would certainly like to attend
John


----------



## woodbloke (21 Oct 2011)

37 places left and counting down - Rob


----------



## Harbo (21 Oct 2011)

Yes please

Rod


----------



## woodbloke (21 Oct 2011)

Harbo":ci7u30a1 said:


> Yes please
> 
> Rod


Holtey owners not allowed :lol: ...just kidding Rod. 36 places left - Rob


----------



## CNC Paul (21 Oct 2011)

Please add me


----------



## Melinda_dd (21 Oct 2011)

wish I lived closer


----------



## woodbloke (21 Oct 2011)

Melinda_dd":3rnzxc4w said:


> wish I lived closer


Any chance of sharing a ride with someone else coming from the other side of London? - Rob


----------



## Eric The Viking (21 Oct 2011)

Can you include me please? 

Sorry, I PM'd Rob in excitement then read Noel's message!

E.

PS: Axminster is in easy reach of Lyme Regis, Seaton etc. for spouses wanting a non-woody diversion, and there's Hugh Fearnley-Whittingstall's River Cottage Canteen in the centre of the town...


----------



## Steve Maskery (21 Oct 2011)

Me, me , meeeeeee!
S


----------



## unra159 (21 Oct 2011)

Just to make sure (had PM'd Rob on the original post already):

Me too, please.

Thorsten


----------



## TheTiddles (21 Oct 2011)

I'm in please!

Aidan


----------



## paulm (21 Oct 2011)

Yes please \/


----------



## woodbloke (21 Oct 2011)

31 places left and counting down :-" - Rob


----------



## retreatjohn (21 Oct 2011)

I would like to attend.


----------



## Escudo (21 Oct 2011)

Rob, 

I would like to join the fun as well.

If I could suggest that this event was at or around the same time / day before or after, the Yandles spring show it would be great for those travelling from away.

A chance to attend two events in one trip. 

Cheers, Tony.


----------



## fluffflinger (21 Oct 2011)

+1 please

Regards

Richard

Note to self, 

On the day leave all credit cards in custody of a responsible adult


----------



## Routermonster (21 Oct 2011)

Yes please! Me too!

It will be good to attend a woodworking event once again, after a long absence.

Hmm ... I'll have to find something for the Boss to do. The last time I visited Axminster, we had a nice lunch in town, and she spent the afternoon in a nearby hairdresser's while I was let loose in the showroom!
Les


----------



## woodbloke (21 Oct 2011)

18 places taken thus far, 27 to go - Rob


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (21 Oct 2011)

ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME

Please sir ME ME ME

Please sir please please please

umm I think i dribbled in my pants :s

Anyhow ill happily take a place and say thank you for organising it.


----------



## 9fingers (21 Oct 2011)

Yes Please Rob!


Bob


----------



## Good Surname or what ? (21 Oct 2011)

I pm'ed too. Please add me.

thanks
Phil


----------



## promhandicam (22 Oct 2011)

Could you add me to the list Rob - would be interesting to meet some old and new faces as well as the visit.


----------



## woodbloke (22 Oct 2011)

Good Surname or what ?":31hh5czz said:


> I pm'ed too. Please add me.
> 
> thanks
> Phil


Already sorted Phil. 21 places filled, 24 to go - Rob


----------



## RogerP (22 Oct 2011)

Yes please include me. Thanks. 

(I already sent a PM when the trip was first announced but thought I'd better put a message here in case the PM is not sufficient).

Roger Provins.


----------



## woodbloke (22 Oct 2011)

RogerP":f00k92s5 said:


> Yes please include me. Thanks.
> 
> (I already sent a PM when the trip was first announced but thought I'd better put a message here in case the PM is not sufficient).
> 
> Roger Provins.


Already included Rog - Rob


----------



## Lons (22 Oct 2011)

Melinda_dd":3blrxvtl said:


> wish I lived closer




Try living in the frozen North


----------



## RogerM (22 Oct 2011)

Me too please! These places are going fast.


----------



## woodbloke (22 Oct 2011)

Chaps, I shall be out of the country for the next couple of weeks, but I'd be grateful if this thread could be monitored as I've been doing so those that may still be interested in going know how many places are still available. When I come back I'll let Ian Styles know of the progress to date.
Thus far, 22 places filled 23 still available. Many thanks - Rob


----------



## 9fingers (22 Oct 2011)

Rob,

How about editing your first post with the list of names so far so everyone knows that they are on your list.

I can keep an eye on it whilst you are away

Bob


----------



## Noel (23 Oct 2011)

Yes, Bob makes a good suggestion.


----------



## 9fingers (23 Oct 2011)

Rob is now back in control of the attendees list and a maintained one appears on a later page.
Hence this one is now greyed out to help avoid confusion.

Bob

Well Rob has left the country it seems so here is the list that I have managed to harvest from the thread so far.
However, there seems to be one less than Robs running total. If you are the 'Unknown woodworker' who would have PM'd Rob early on and not contributed to the thread, please make ourself known now.
Bob
The List:-
Charlie Woody
Dodge
Woodshavings
Woodbloke
Harbo
CNC Paul
Eric The Viking
Steve Maskery
Unra159
The Tiddles
PaulM
RetreatJohn
Escudo
Fluffflinger
RouterMonster
Hudson Carpentry
9Fingers
Good Surname or What?
Promhandicam
RogerP
RogerM
Adidat

22 so far

New additions:-

Dave D
Bobscarle
Nigel
JeremyM
Shipbadger
RogerS
SVB

Conditional interest:-
StuartPaul - only available at weekends
wcndave - depends on the chosen day
31 now 14 places remaining


----------



## Dave D (23 Oct 2011)

Please add me to the list.

Axminster has been a shrine for me since the days of the labyrinth of old shops on the main street.

I would love to see the organisation behind the fastest delivery in the west.


----------



## bobscarle (25 Oct 2011)

Yes please.

Can you add me to the list.

Bob


----------



## 9fingers (25 Oct 2011)

bobscarle":2ru0a0cz said:


> Yes please.
> 
> Can you add me to the list.
> 
> Bob



Done!


----------



## adidat (25 Oct 2011)

9fingers":3bjgwu9j said:


> 'Unknown woodworker' who would have PM'd Rob early on and not contributed to the thread, please make yourself known now.




i believe that's me

adidat


----------



## 9fingers (25 Oct 2011)

adidat":1txy29m0 said:


> 9fingers":1txy29m0 said:
> 
> 
> > 'Unknown woodworker' who would have PM'd Rob early on and not contributed to the thread, please make yourself known now.
> ...




Thanks for 'coming out' :lol: 

I will edit the list now


----------



## Nigel (25 Oct 2011)

Yes please if you could add me to the list,

Cheers Nigel


----------



## 9fingers (25 Oct 2011)

Nigel":19x3r30q said:


> Yes please if you could add me to the list,
> 
> Cheers Nigel



Done


----------



## JeremyM (26 Oct 2011)

Rob

Yes please, only proviso is that I can book day off work, I wonder which Friday?

Jeremy


----------



## 9fingers (26 Oct 2011)

JeremyM":1ty207d6 said:


> Rob
> 
> Yes please, only proviso is that I can book day off work, I wonder which Friday?
> 
> Jeremy




Done


----------



## stuartpaul (26 Oct 2011)

If it's a weekend then I'm definitely in.

If a weekday then sadly unable to attend.


----------



## 9fingers (26 Oct 2011)

stuartpaul":3iwf5kg3 said:


> If it's a weekend then I'm definitely in.
> 
> If a weekday then sadly unable to attend.




AFAIK it will be on a weekday possibly a Friday. 
I'm only the caretaker whilst Rob is on Holiday 
I'll add you to the list with a weekend only proviso.

Bob


----------



## wcndave (27 Oct 2011)

I'm interested, however would need to know which weekend so I can arrange to be in the country...


----------



## 9fingers (27 Oct 2011)

wcndave":3qy45hjm said:


> I'm interested, however would need to know which weekend so I can arrange to be in the country...




Dave, I've put you down in the 'conditional interest' section. Bear in mind that Rob did say that Friday was the most likely day. Would that still fit?


Bob


----------



## wcndave (27 Oct 2011)

9fingers":1l02ey7i said:


> wcndave":1l02ey7i said:
> 
> 
> > I'm interested, however would need to know which weekend so I can arrange to be in the country...
> ...



Friday fine, really meant "which week in March?"
I come over ever couple of months, so just need to make sure i coincide the dates.


----------



## 9fingers (27 Oct 2011)

wcndave":j7h1ucb3 said:


> 9fingers":j7h1ucb3 said:
> 
> 
> > wcndave":j7h1ucb3 said:
> ...



Dave, Based on Robs earlier posts where he says 'late march' is presume we are looking at 23rd or 30th to fit my understanding of 'late March'

I've due to see Rob on 9th November and will hand over the watching of this thread to him and suggest that he resolves the date ASAP - We are somewhat at the mercy of Ian Styles from Axi who is hosting the visit so will need to fit in with his diary.

Bob


----------



## wcndave (27 Oct 2011)

Ha, thanks! I didn't at all get what late March was! 

ok, ok enough sarcasm, I know you are just helping Rob out, and very nice of you it is 

I only meant that I would need to know in enough time to book my flights etc, to coincide my bi-monthly work trip, so any time before end of Jan is ok, no rush, just wanted to caveate my acceptance of Ian's offer appropriately


----------



## shipbadger (28 Oct 2011)

Please add me to the list.

Tony Comber


----------



## 9fingers (28 Oct 2011)

shipbadger":3l2vegnn said:


> Please add me to the list.
> 
> Tony Comber



Done


----------



## RogerS (31 Oct 2011)

Please add me to the list if there's any places left.

Thanks


----------



## 9fingers (31 Oct 2011)

All Done Roger!

Current list is 30 with 15 places left

Bob


----------



## SVB (31 Oct 2011)

Please add me also!

Thanks.


----------



## 9fingers (1 Nov 2011)

SVB":1rnz7w1n said:


> Please add me also!
> 
> Thanks.




Done


----------



## woodbloke (7 Nov 2011)

Hi chaps, back from me hols now. I've been in touch with Axminster and the date for your diaries is *09 Mar 12* Many thanks to Bob9f for keeping an eye on the numbers over the last couple of weeks. Once I've drawn breath, I'll have a check through the interested members just to make sure that my sums is up to scratch. I also said to Ax that I'd be in touch later on after Christmas regarding final detailed arrangements for the day - Rob


----------



## Ennispc (7 Nov 2011)

I would love to join this event. Have just joined your site at invitation of a friend who is a member and, as he lives way south of Axminster & I live way north, it would be a brilliant way to meet up.


----------



## Harbo (7 Nov 2011)

Early March then?  

Welcome back.

Rod


----------



## woodbloke (7 Nov 2011)

Harbo":uiqycyor said:


> Early March then?
> 
> Welcome back.
> 
> Rod


Thanks Rod...this was the date proposed by Ian this morning to me and as it's around 4 months away it ought to give all concerned plenty of time to pencil it onto next year's calender :wink: - Rob


----------



## stuartpaul (8 Nov 2011)

On that basis I'll have to unfortunately withdraw, - can't make weekdays due to other commitments


----------



## devonwoody (8 Nov 2011)

I can go also so put me down on the list please.


----------



## woodbloke (8 Nov 2011)

Using Bob9f's compilation I've added all the latest additions, but have not included any of the 'Conditional' names. 

The List:-

1. Charlie Woody
2. Dodge
3. Woodshavings
4. Woodbloke
5. Harbo
6. CNC Paul
7. Eric The Viking
8. Steve Maskery
9. Unra159
10. The Tiddles
13. PaulM
14. RetreatJohn
15. Escudo
16. Fluffflinger
17. RouterMonster
18. Hudson Carpentry
19. 9Fingers
20. Good Surname or What?
21. Promhandicam
22. RogerP
23. RogerM
24. Adidat
25. Dave D
26. Bobscarle
27. Nigel
28. JeremyM
29. Shipbadger
30. RogerS
31. SVB
32. Devonwoody
33. Ennispic

12 places to fill, if my sums is correct 8-[ - Rob


----------



## 9fingers (8 Nov 2011)

I think you have omitted Ennispc (at the top of this page)

Bob


----------



## woodbloke (8 Nov 2011)

9fingers":1kx5sh0b said:


> I think you have omitted Ennispc (at the top of this page)
> 
> Bob


Thanks Bob, now included - Rob


----------



## woodbloke (12 Nov 2011)

Using Bob9f's compilation I've added all the latest additions, but have not included any of the 'Conditional' names, apart from 35 & 40 

The List:-

1. Charlie Woody
2. Dodge
3. Woodshavings
4. Woodbloke
5. Harbo
6. CNC Paul
7. Eric The Viking
8. Steve Maskery
9. Toscageoff 
10. The Tiddles
13. PaulM
14. RetreatJohn
15. Escudo
16. Fluffflinger
17. RouterMonster
18. Hudson Carpentry
19. 9Fingers
20. Good Surname or What?
21. Promhandicam
22. RogerP
23. RogerM
24. Adidat
25. Dave D
26. Bobscarle
27. Nigel
28. JeremyM
29. Shipbadger
30. RogerS
31. SVB
32. Devonwoody
33. Ennispic
34. Liamscanlan
35. Andy Ryalls (Guest, conditional place)
36. OPJ
37. NikNak
38. Tinytim1458
39. StarGazer
40. Caleb Simms (Guest, conditional place)
41. Wcndave
42. Thereaperman
43. Mike-W
44. Waka
45. Shane
46. Flanjab


ALL PLACES FILLED - Rob


----------



## devonwoody (13 Nov 2011)

What is going to be the parking situation, their showroom car park could not cope with the numbers mentioned above?


----------



## woodbloke (13 Nov 2011)

devonwoody":2346vtb7 said:


> What is going to be the parking situation, their showroom car park could not cope with the numbers mentioned above?


DW, I'm going to suggest closer to the date that members, wherever possible, share transportation, but you are correct...50 odd motors is going to clog up the car parking somewhat - Rob


----------



## adidat (13 Nov 2011)

Every ones buys a motorbike then we can get four bikes to a space, then we would only need 12.5 spaces.

Problem solved :lol:

Adidat


----------



## OPJ (13 Nov 2011)

Okay, I'd like to be included, please.

Do we know what time of day this might be happening?


----------



## woodbloke (13 Nov 2011)

OPJ":3kxp1hws said:


> Okay, I'd like to be included, please.
> 
> Do we know what time of day this might be happening?


Olly, dun :wink: details TBC but it's going to be an all day affair - Rob


----------



## NikNak (13 Nov 2011)

errr.... only just seen this thread, is it too late to add me too please..?



Nick


----------



## woodbloke (13 Nov 2011)

NikNak":vc6y6s0r said:


> errr.... only just seen this thread, is it too late to add me too please..?
> 
> 
> 
> Nick


Done - Rob


----------



## tinytim1458 (13 Nov 2011)

I know i am to late but i would have loved to have gone infact if i can be still added to the list i would like to go, unless another open day can be arranged or two or more tours on that day so that everyone can go.
maybe let Axminster know how many would like to go for a tour andg something else can be arranged as how many potentia
l sales they have with the amount of people on here who want to go.

Tim


----------



## adidat (13 Nov 2011)

tim i doubt any grinders are going to be given away,

A-D-I-D-A-T (is that clear enough?)


----------



## tinytim1458 (13 Nov 2011)

woodbloke":25smqyi4 said:


> Using Bob9f's compilation I've added all the latest additions, but have not included any of the 'Conditional' names.
> 
> The List:-
> 
> ...



Please could you add me to the list.
Thanks Tim


----------



## woodbloke (13 Nov 2011)

Added - Rob


----------



## StarGazer (14 Nov 2011)

Hi Rob, 

Please can you add me to the list?

Ian Lewis (Stargazer)


----------



## woodbloke (14 Nov 2011)

StarGazer":2243wn1p said:


> Hi Rob,
> 
> Please can you add me to the list?
> 
> Ian Lewis (Stargazer)



Consider it done :wink: - Rob


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (15 Nov 2011)

If I can be cheeky and I only ask as I see non UKWW members maybe going. My best mate who also labours for me but does more site chippy work for me than furniture, is green at the fact im going, he is a tool head also. So if there is a place left over he would be very grateful. He goes by the name of Tiny. I understand if the answer is bu**er off, not knowing or wanting to know the reason for the non UKWW conditions thought I would ask for him.


----------



## 9fingers (15 Nov 2011)

Get him to join the forum and then there can be no question of acceptance

However we do already have one 'Tiny' on the list already.

Bob


----------



## devonwoody (16 Nov 2011)

9fingers":1z0706i4 said:


> Get him to join the forum and then there can be no question of acceptance
> 
> However we do already have one 'Tiny' on the list already.
> 
> Bob




Perhaps he does not have a computer? :wink:


----------



## 9fingers (16 Nov 2011)

There are ways and means John but I'll leave those to the imagination.

Bob


----------



## woodbloke (16 Nov 2011)

Hudson Carpentry":243jcux3 said:


> If I can be cheeky and I only ask as I see non UKWW members maybe going. My best mate who also labours for me but does more site chippy work for me than furniture, is green at the fact im going, he is a tool head also. So if there is a place left over he would be very grateful. He goes by the name of Tiny. I understand if the answer is bu**er off, not knowing or wanting to know the reason for the non UKWW conditions thought I would ask for him.



PM sent - Rob


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (16 Nov 2011)

devonwoody":17olhpka said:


> 9fingers":17olhpka said:
> 
> 
> > Get him to join the forum and then there can be no question of acceptance
> ...



He isn't the type to sit and talk on forums, I have asked him if he wanted to before (not here). He however is going to tomorrow night, while at mine, sign up and say hello. His main hobby is air rifles and he is always talking about the wooden stocks and cases so maybe it may become of use to him!

Im sure his username will be more imaginative.


----------



## wcndave (16 Nov 2011)

I would still like to go, and can book my work trip around it, so please upgrade me to a yes.
Thanks


----------



## devonwoody (17 Nov 2011)

wcndave":2vrk5ztl said:


> I would still like to go, and can book my work trip around it, so please upgrade me to a yes.
> Thanks




Can you fix up my old laptop whilst you are here?    

OK only joking, pleased to learn of your intended visit.


----------



## woodbloke (17 Nov 2011)

wcndave":bnslar3w said:


> I would still like to go, and can book my work trip around it, so please upgrade me to a yes.
> Thanks


Now added to the list...4 places to fill - Rob


----------



## thereaperman (17 Nov 2011)

hello my name is tiny an was introduced to ukww by hudson carpentry . i would like the oppurtunity to come an visit with you please . ile bring my own tea an biscuits.


----------



## devonwoody (18 Nov 2011)

thereaperman":2yue2h4e said:


> hello my name is tiny an was introduced to ukww by hudson carpentry . i would like the oppurtunity to come an visit with you please . ile bring my own tea an biscuits.




oooh that will be nice


----------



## woodbloke (18 Nov 2011)

thereaperman":1300k4o6 said:


> hello my name is tiny an was introduced to ukww by hudson carpentry . i would like the oppurtunity to come an visit with you please . ile bring my own tea an biscuits.


Welcome to the forum...you're now added to the list. If you see the sort of spread that Ax are likely to lay on, you may change your mind about providing your own T and biccis. 3 places to fill - Rob


----------



## wcndave (18 Nov 2011)

devonwoody":r0jra3di said:


> aptop whilst you are here?
> 
> OK only joking, pleased to learn of your intended visit.



Fixing old laptop is easy peasy. Take it to PC world, give them £300, get a new one.
;-)


----------



## Mike-W (18 Nov 2011)

Hi Rob,

if there are any spaces left can you put me down for one please,
I had better start saving now!

BW Mike


----------



## woodbloke (18 Nov 2011)

Mike-W":n5s9hwxm said:


> Hi Rob,
> 
> if there are any spaces left can you put me down for one please,
> I had better start saving now!
> ...


Consider yourself included Mike...2 places left - Rob


----------



## unra159 (18 Nov 2011)

Hello Rob,

sadly I have to ask to be removed from the list.  

If the date were mid to end of March as originally intended or even early April, I could have scheduled my planed visit to England accordingly.
But though I tried to rearrange my plans since the date is set, it is certain by now that I won't be even near the UK on 9 march.
So time to make room for someone else to have fun.

Thorsten


----------



## woodbloke (18 Nov 2011)

unra159":23e4qana said:


> Hello Rob,
> 
> sadly I have to ask to be removed from the list.
> 
> ...


Consider yourself deleted from the list...3 places to fill - Rob


----------



## Toscageoff (21 Nov 2011)

Greetings

I would like to be included

Thanks


----------



## woodbloke (21 Nov 2011)

Toscageoff":zmsirzjs said:


> Greetings
> 
> I would like to be included
> 
> Thanks


Done - Rob


----------



## woodbloke (2 Dec 2011)

I've just been having a natter with Derek Jones and it appears that F&C will be present, so shoes shined and glad rags will be the order of the day :lol:...just joshing here :lol: In reality, those attending stand a very good chance of appearing within the hallowed 8-[ pages of the mag - Rob


----------



## liamscanlan (29 Dec 2011)

Any places left?

I'd like to come if possible
 

Liam


----------



## Shane (29 Dec 2011)

If possible could I book 2 places for me and the bird?


----------



## woodbloke (4 Jan 2012)

Waka, Liamscanlan, Shane and Shane's 'better half' (Conditional guest) have been added to the list, so although I had a bit of 'slack' in the places, they're all gone now, so no more additions please. Mike Huntley had other commitments so asked to be deleted. Watch this thread for details later on - Rob


----------



## flanajb (8 Jan 2012)

Only just read this. Please don't say I am too late ?


----------



## woodbloke (8 Jan 2012)

flanajb":3s42pgof said:


> Only just read this. Please don't say I am too late ?


Your name has been added to the list and the last conditional place (Shane's other half) has been removed...see p5 of this thread for the up-to-date body count - Rob


----------



## Losos (14 Jan 2012)

unra159":2ox6myd4 said:


> But though I tried to rearrange my plans since the date is set, it is certain by now that I won't be even near the UK on 9 march.
> Thorsten



I am in a similar position, although I didn't see this back in November I started to get excited at the first few posts, but 9th. March I will likely need a snow plough to get to England, but I'm *absolutely certain it will be a great day* for all those lucky people who do go, and maybe someone can mention to Mr. Styles that next year early April would be good


----------



## woodbloke (18 Jan 2012)

woodbloke":8up2w5bn said:


> The List:-
> 
> 1. Charlie Woody - West Devon CHARLIE HILL
> 2. Dodge - Shelfhanger, Norfolk ROGER BERWICK
> ...



I've been nattering to Axminster and the ball has started to roll for our forthcoming UKWorkshop Open Day at Axminster on 9th March. As some folks have a long way to come, I suggested that we start at around 10ish and finish at about 4.30, though members can of course arrive earlier and leave later depending on circumstances.
You'll see that I've had a trawl through the body list and have now included where members hail from. This is so that if required, members attending can organise car shares via PM's as the car park at Axminster may get choked with too many motors. I've included more accurate towns and cities where I know them, but apologies in advance for any errors.
I'm still in the process of chatting with my contact at Axminster, so it's a bit on-going and fluid, but if any one has any suggestions please shout via this thread or PM me.

Please keep watching this thread for further info and updates as they occur - Rob


----------



## adidat (18 Jan 2012)

will anyone willing to car pool be going on the A358 near taunton?

thanks

adidat


----------



## Shane (18 Jan 2012)

adidat":15dy8bzt said:


> will anyone willing to car pool be going on the A358 near taunton?
> 
> thanks
> 
> adidat



Wherabouts exactly?, I will come along the A361 link road and join the M5 at j25 and I'm happy to do a minor detour, depends if you get someone doing a more direct route to you, see how it goes, the offers open if nothing else more suitable turns up. Depends if you can live with the shame of turning up in a renualt espace shonker :lol:

If no one needs a lift from me I may take the bike


----------



## Webby (18 Jan 2012)

i assume i have missed this (hammer)


----------



## Smiffla (18 Jan 2012)

Oh dear seems like this kiddie has missed out. 

Shame cos I love sweets!

Smudge


----------



## adidat (18 Jan 2012)

hi Shane im abit confused by your route, i live about 5 miles from J25 in a south west direction if that means anything.

adidat


----------



## Shane (18 Jan 2012)

I'll join the M5 at J27, I don't mind going up a couple of junctions to pick you up if needed


----------



## woodbloke (18 Jan 2012)

Smiffla and Webby now added to the list, who've replaced the last two remaining conditional places, so we're still at 46 and the list has *definitely now been closed* - Rob


----------



## Smiffla (18 Jan 2012)

You are a legend rob bless ya!

Smudge


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (18 Jan 2012)

Locations:

Me - Hucknall, Nottingham
Thereaperman (42) - Bobbers Mill Nottingham.

Me and The Reaper Man will come together, he is driving, small car so little fuel cost. Ill ask whether he is happy to car pool. We shall come down the M5 and turn off at J25 on to A358.

Would love to see the bike Shane if your not bringing anyone!


----------



## Shane (18 Jan 2012)

Hudson Carpentry":3ita0zx0 said:


> Would love to see the bike Shane if your not bringing anyone!



Depends if I've got any of them in one piece, can't seem to stop myself pulling them apart :lol:


----------



## Webby (18 Jan 2012)

Thankyou


----------



## woodbloke (24 Jan 2012)

Chaps, more stuff for you about the day in a lot more detail.

Elfn'Safety - firstly, Elfn'safety regs mean that Axminster need to compile a list of those attending on the day, which being an internet forum is quite difficult as most of use _'nom de plumes'_ so this is the way that I propose to do it. If you have a look at the body list, you'll see that I've entered names where I know them (apologies for any mis-spelt ones  ) in CAPITALS (not shouting though) and also on my profile, again in caps (simply so I can see it)...would all members going on the trip please do the same on their profiles so that as soon as I see a name, I'll edit the list. When the list is complete, I'll send it off to Ax though please bear in mind this needs to be done smartly.

Location - please use the following linkie to arrive at Ax HQ: http://www.axminsterskillcentre.co.uk/local/findus

Timings - it's proposed to start the day 10am and finish at approx 4pm, so Ax are expecting us at around 9.50ish if possible.

Parking - there's no parking at Axminster HQ, but space has been reserved at Keytec which is next door and there will be someone there from 9.30 to guide people to the car park.

Schedule for the day

10.00 Arrival
10.30 Photography studio for tea and coffee and a brief intro to the day from Ian
10.30 - 1.00 Various demos in the skill centre, plus guided tour
1.00 Lunch
1.30 - 3.45 Further demos and site tour
3.45 Tea and coffee
4.00 Depart

....schedule TBC in due course.

Discount - a nominal 5% will be offered on the day, although the exact ordering arrangements have yet to be confirmed...possibly an order form

Photographs - pics can be taken throughout the site on the day except in certain sections of the manufacturing area, this will be explained on the day.

The day will end at around 4pm so that anyone wishing to visit the 'shop in town will have the opportunity to do so if they wish. Please also bear in mind that these arrangements are fairly fluid and I'll update them as soon as I have any more info
Any questions, please shout on this thread or via PM to me - Rob


----------



## 9fingers (24 Jan 2012)

A couple of points Rob.

It would appear that there are a number of axi buildings on the north side of Weycroft avenue and unit 10 appears to at the far (dead) end of the road.

I presume the discounted purchasing scheme will be after some opportunity to browse a sales area with delivery later or are we going to be ordering in advance for personal collection on the day?
Last time I went to Axi the sales places were scattered through the town so I'm not sure what the set up is now.

Bob


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (24 Jan 2012)

I would imagine the building next to keytec bob. Never been there so I may be wrong.


----------



## woodbloke (24 Jan 2012)

9fingers":1wjchyom said:


> A couple of points Rob.
> 
> It would appear that there are a number of axi buildings on the north side of Weycroft avenue and unit 10 appears to at the far (dead) end of the road.
> 
> ...


Bob, as I said, it's fluid situation at the moment and Ax haven't quite got all the ends tied up at present, but without a doubt it will be sorted out. My guess is that we'll be given an order form (and catalogue) which we'll fill in and then we'll be able to collect our stuff at end of the day...only a guess mind :wink: Watch this space.
Haven't looked at the linkie, but I should think it's the building next to Keytec...in any case Ax HQ is vast and difficult to miss and there will be someone on the gate to guide motors into the car parking slots - Rob


----------



## 9fingers (24 Jan 2012)

Agreed Alan but looking on street view, there are lots of axi buildings before you get to the right one so scope for confusion I felt if people got excited when seeing the Axi logo.


----------



## SVB (24 Jan 2012)

Rob

I'm

SIMON BARNARD - NAILSWORTH, GLOS

Thanks for organising this!

simon


----------



## shipbadger (24 Jan 2012)

Rob,

I'm TONY COMBER (more correctly A COMBER)

Gloucester is some 16 miles distant and across the other side of the River Severn from where I live, LYDNEY is a better locator. Wouldn't want those on the other side of the river thinking I was unfriendly in not offering them a lift. Could offer a lift from some parts of Bristol however.

Tony Comber


----------



## woodshavings (24 Jan 2012)

Hi Rob,
John Emmerson, 
Thanks for organising this


----------



## Webby (24 Jan 2012)

DAVE WEBBER Gloucester

yes thanks for putting all this together


----------



## adidat (24 Jan 2012)

hi rob

CHRIS FISHER DODD

thanks

adidat


----------



## fluffflinger (24 Jan 2012)

RICHARD FLINT

Thanks for putting the trip together, Gold Star and HOuse Points to follow.


----------



## Dodge (24 Jan 2012)

You have got me right on the list.

ROGER BERWICK

SHELFANGER HALL, HALL LANE, SHELFANGER, DISS, NORFOLK 

Thankyou for going to the trouble of organising this trip =D> =D>


----------



## woodbloke (24 Jan 2012)

Names submitted thus far have been added to the list. Clearly my idea of altering the profile has fallen on stony ground, but at the end of the jour, posting names on the forum is just as effective, so *please* keep them coming. As soon as the list is complete I can get it sent off to Axminster...if not I'm going to have to cancel the whole Bash and get all your discount for meself! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :lol: - Rob


----------



## Charlie Woody (24 Jan 2012)

Rob

I have amended my profile ...... do I get extra discount!!!!!!!!

Seriously though, it's very good of you to take the time and trouble to organise this so thanks a million.


----------



## RogerP (24 Jan 2012)

Charlie Woody":393fm36r said:


> Rob
> I have amended my profile ...... do I get extra discount!!!!!!!!
> Seriously though, it's very good of you to take the time and trouble to organise this so thanks a million.


... me too, I was done as told 

Anyway if it's easier ROGER PROVINS, GLOUCESTER


----------



## liamscanlan (24 Jan 2012)

Hi,

Thanks for arranging this - very much appreciated

LIAM SCANLAN (liamscanlan) :lol: 

Best
Liam


----------



## promhandicam (24 Jan 2012)

woodbloke":29yvg5ge said:


> Clearly my idea of altering the profile has fallen on stony ground . . . .



Perhaps because there isn't anywhere obvious (as far as I can see) to add your name to your profile.

STEPHEN ALLFORD, GODALMING, SURREY.


----------



## Webby (24 Jan 2012)

promhandicam":iogpjid6 said:


> woodbloke":iogpjid6 said:
> 
> 
> > Clearly my idea of altering the profile has fallen on stony ground . . . .
> ...




nor could i so stuck it in the location ....simples :mrgreen:


----------



## Shane (24 Jan 2012)

SHANE PHILLIPS

thanks Rob, tis much appreciated 8)


----------



## Toscageoff (25 Jan 2012)

Greetings

GEOFF MANNING IPSWICH

Should be a fun day - thanks for organising it


----------



## wcndave (25 Jan 2012)

DAVID MOORE
looking forward to it!


----------



## flanajb (25 Jan 2012)

Where's that credit card?

Justin Flanagan

Many thanks and looking forward to putting faces to usernames (21st century twist on the original phrase)


----------



## tinytim1458 (25 Jan 2012)

Timothy Wilkins
Also looking to have a great day there might pick up a few thing there as well.


----------



## wcndave (25 Jan 2012)

For what its worth I will be driving from Croydon and have a seven seater. However I have to get my catalytic converter fixed first and will only be in the country for a week before the visit.

Assuming its ok, anyone willing to risk a last minute hiatus can come with me


----------



## woodbloke (26 Jan 2012)

Many thanks for the names supplied thus far...those that haven't posted their names (or let me know via PM) by COP on Friday will be receiving a PM over the weekend requesting the info - Rob


----------



## Routermonster (26 Jan 2012)

Hi Rob

It's Joseph Leslie (Les) Gonzalez, Worcester

Thanks

Les


----------



## bobscarle (26 Jan 2012)

Hi Rob

My name is BOB SCARLE and I am in Redditch

Bob


----------



## Martin Brown (27 Jan 2012)

We look forward to welcoming you on Friday 9th March at Axminster Tool Centre.

We have assembled quite a range of events for you to ensure it is a worthwhile visit. More details to follow nearer the time.

Also, you may wish to save up for the Silent Auction we will be holding. These will be goods in "opened boxes" or assembled and checked returns. They cannot be delivered, and must be taken away on the day. We cannot give you a list until the day of the event. Those who went to any of the Axminster shows may recall the Bin Ends stand, which was one of the most popular - the products in the Silent Auction will be similar. The sale items will be priced at well below our cost. 

All tea/coffee and a lunch will be provided for all free of charge.

All visitors will also be entitled to a 5% discount to spend on the day.

I will post more updates nearer the time. We look forward to an interesting day.

Martin, Ian and all the team


----------



## flanajb (28 Jan 2012)

Martin Brown":1vjumtk5 said:


> We look forward to welcoming you on Friday 9th March at Axminster Tool Centre.
> 
> We have assembled quite a range of events for you to ensure it is a worthwhile visit. More details to follow nearer the time.
> 
> ...


Nice. Do spindle moulders and panel saws come in open boxes ;-)

Can't wait, and thanks.


----------



## woodbloke (30 Jan 2012)

One of our members , NikNak has had to pull out of the proposed visit on the 9th, which means that there's one space available...grab it while you can! :mrgreen: - Rob


----------



## Paul Chapman (30 Jan 2012)

Could I take the place, please?

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## woodbloke (30 Jan 2012)

Paul Chapman":1c2rtjwo said:


> Could I take the place, please?
> 
> Cheers :wink:
> 
> Paul


...as you asked....No! :lol: :lol: Check the list on p8 though just to make sure :wink: - Rob


----------



## woodbloke (7 Feb 2012)

Smifla has had to drop out of the trip so there's another slot free, first PM secures - Rob


----------



## woodbloke (7 Feb 2012)

The list is now full again - Rob


----------



## woodbloke (13 Feb 2012)

Chaps, could you please enlarge as necessary (A4) and print yourselves off a copy for the big day. My contact at Axminster seems to think that not everyone will want to purchase on the day...fat chance of that happening  







Fairly self-explanatory - Rob


----------



## woodbloke (13 Feb 2012)

I'm going to keep on bumping this to keep it near the top, if that's OK with the mods - Rob


----------



## woodbloke (13 Feb 2012)

One member has had to pull out due to family commitments...first PM secures the place - Rob


----------



## Rusticwood (13 Feb 2012)

It's a pity I'm working that day    

Hope you all have fun


----------



## woodbloke (14 Feb 2012)

Bump - Rob


----------



## woodbloke (18 Feb 2012)

Three places now available - Rob


----------



## beech1948 (19 Feb 2012)

Rob,
Please include me on the List 
Alan Beech
Crowthorne, Berks


----------



## EssexChris (19 Feb 2012)

Hi, Could i please take a place if one is still available? 

Chris Brockman 
Benfleet 
Essex


----------



## woodbloke (19 Feb 2012)

One of the three places has been filled, two more still available - Rob


----------



## doctor Bob (19 Feb 2012)

I think this is where hobby v pro shows, I could think of nothing duller apart from going clothes shopping with the misses but I have a horrible feeling this will be very similar with lots of grown men going from item to item, screeching in delight, trying them all and still not sure which one to buy .... :lol: :lol:


----------



## woodbloke (19 Feb 2012)

EssexChris":30trw2wd said:


> Hi, Could i please take a place if one is still available?
> 
> Chris Brockman
> Benfleet
> Essex


Beech1948 and EssexChris now included - Rob


----------



## beech1948 (19 Feb 2012)

Just had 10 mins to read the thread fully.

Well done to Rob and many thanks for his time and effort.

I live in Berkshire in Crowthorne just 15 miles due south of Reading, close to Wokingham and Bracknell.

I will be travelling down the M3 and either A303 or M27/A35/ to Axminster. If I can offer a lift to anyone then please contact me via Pm to arrange.

Al


----------



## woodbloke (19 Feb 2012)

Chaps, without wishing to stray into egg sucking areas, can I suggest that Order Forms are complete before we arrive at Axminster, so that they can be handed in at the Skill Centre (or wherever appropriate) and the stuff can be collected later on at the end of the day. For those unable to print off a form, SWIMBO has photocopied an extra 25 copies which I'll bring with me on the 9th - Rob


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (19 Feb 2012)

doctor Bob":yvtpjdwa said:


> I think this is where hobby v pro shows, I could think of nothing duller apart from going clothes shopping with the misses but I have a horrible feeling this will be very similar with lots of grown men going from item to item, screeching in delight, trying them all and still not sure which one to buy .... :lol: :lol:



This isn't what the day entails is it?? I thought it was a walk around the factory where we see how they make the machines etc, whitness production and engineering for there products?. Myself am not that bothered about just seeing machine after machine in a sales room.

Regarding the order form. Im hoping if funds are not tight to come home with a floor standing pillar drill, are we able to order machines in the morning for collection when we leave?


----------



## woodbloke (19 Feb 2012)

Hudson Carpentry":3v0jy4mt said:


> doctor Bob":3v0jy4mt said:
> 
> 
> > I think this is where hobby v pro shows, I could think of nothing duller apart from going clothes shopping with the misses but I have a horrible feeling this will be very similar with lots of grown men going from item to item, screeching in delight, trying them all and still not sure which one to buy .... :lol: :lol:
> ...


Have another look at the itinere on p9 of this thread to see what's happening on the day. As for ordering a pillar drill...stick it on the order form and you can take it away at the end of the day, though buying stuff will only be a very small part of it as most of the day will be spent looking round the set up at Axminster (and it's *very* impressive) not forgetting of course, that it's going to be a major social event where we can meet new forum members and catch up on all the goss with old friends - Rob


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (19 Feb 2012)

Thanks woodbloke. I thought I had read what was happening somewhere, guess bob hasn't.

Can I request Water please in the studio. Tea makes me sick :duno: , even the smell and I just don't like coffee. Although ill probably be holding a bottle of cherry coke.


----------



## woodbloke (20 Feb 2012)

Hudson Carpentry":2xsae1lj said:


> Thanks woodbloke. I thought I had read what was happening somewhere, guess bob hasn't.
> 
> Can I request Water please in the studio. Tea makes me sick :duno: , even the smell and I just don't like coffee. Although ill probably be holding a bottle of cherry coke.


I sent an updated list to Axminster last night, so I'll pass that request on during the course of today - Rob


----------



## StarGazer (20 Feb 2012)

Rob, 

Sorry, just seen this but note you already have my full name correctly. Thanks for making all the arrangements. 

I will be driving down from Oxfordshire so if anyone wants to car share please PM me.

Ian


----------



## fluffflinger (20 Feb 2012)

Rob

Sadly got to pull out of visit. Social secretary has informed/decreed that I can't possibly drive back from Axi on Friday night to drive a similar distance north on Saturday for cousins wedding.

Unreasonable on several counts I thought, not least of which is have another damned relation getting married, it's not as if they do it once these days either this one must be third time if not more!!!

Still it frees up a space for somebody else and saves me from being on the "at risk of spending more money register".

Hope everybody has great day and doesn't come home too poor.


----------



## woodbloke (20 Feb 2012)

fluffflinger":1fjg1adn said:


> Rob
> 
> Sadly got to pull out of visit. Social secretary has informed/decreed that I can't possibly drive back from Axi on Friday night to drive a similar distance north on Saturday for cousins wedding.
> 
> ...


That's a shame Richard and damned uncharitable :lol: of your cousin to get married the day after this event...relations?...who'd have 'em! :lol: List amended accordingly - Rob


----------



## woodbloke (23 Feb 2012)

JeremyM from Swanage has had to pull out, so now there are three spare places - Rob


----------



## woodbloke (23 Feb 2012)

The closing date for this event, at Axminster's request, will be the *5th March at 9.00am*...any forum member requesting to go *after* this deadline will have missed the boat! As well as signing-in on the day,* all taking part will need to sign a 'confidentiality disclaimer' *- Rob


----------



## SVB (24 Feb 2012)

Rob,

Sorry but I too have to pull out. Work commitments I'm afraid so mortgate wins over hobby!

Have a great day,

Simon


----------



## Dodge (24 Feb 2012)

As I will be driving from Norfolk (you know that sticky out bum shaped bit of the country) will come down on Thursday - can anyone local recommend a decent B&B as will need to get my head down somewhere

If anyone can help could you pm me please 

Cheers

Rog


----------



## 9fingers (24 Feb 2012)

Rog, When i travelled a lot when I was working, I used Smoothhound to find accommodation - always seemed to list modest priced decent places.
The listing for Axminster is here http://www.smoothhound.co.uk/axminste.html

hth

Bob


----------



## bobscarle (24 Feb 2012)

Rob

Really looking forward to this, I am sure it will be a great day out. Thanks for organising it.

I know it has been said that the items in the secret auction will only be revealed on the day, but would it be at all possible to get the list, say the night before? I am looking through the catalogue, working out what I want to buy but have no idea of how much to save for the auction, or even if there will be anything that will interest me.

Any advance information would be appreciated.

Bob


----------



## woodbloke (25 Feb 2012)

bobscarle":1taliwdx said:


> Rob
> 
> Really looking forward to this, I am sure it will be a great day out. Thanks for organising it.
> 
> ...


OK Bob, I've made a note and will pass the request forward to Axminster on Monday - Rob


----------



## knappers (25 Feb 2012)

Can I get my name on the list? What info do you need from me?
Thanks
Si


----------



## woodbloke (25 Feb 2012)

knappers":1mvpn5jr said:


> Can I get my name on the list? What info do you need from me?
> Thanks
> Si


Just your name - Rob


----------



## woodbloke (25 Feb 2012)

Dodge":w27uadee said:


> As I will be driving from Norfolk (you know that sticky out bum shaped bit of the country) will come down on Thursday - can anyone local recommend a decent B&B as will need to get my head down somewhere
> 
> If anyone can help could you pm me please
> 
> ...


PM sent - Rob


----------



## gidon (26 Feb 2012)

Count me in if any spaces left .

Cheers

Gidon


----------



## woodbloke (26 Feb 2012)

gidon":14ck5t2c said:


> Count me in if any spaces left .
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Gidon


You're in :wink: ...let me have your name for the list please - Rob


----------



## woodbloke (27 Feb 2012)

bobscarle":2oq7yizd said:


> Rob
> 
> Really looking forward to this, I am sure it will be a great day out. Thanks for organising it.
> 
> ...


The 'secret auction' will be a sale of bin-end products and Ax will try and get a list to me closer to the date, so as and when I receive it, it'll be published on this thread - Rob


----------



## woodbloke (2 Mar 2012)

Chaps, just a reminder that the closing deadline for this event is Monday 5th March at 9.00am. From now until Monday, I'll bump it to keep it near the top. Remember, there are still a few places left (check on p8 of this thread) and it's going to be a cracking day! - Rob


----------



## Eric The Viking (2 Mar 2012)

Rob, are you planning to email/pm people with details once you have a definitive list, or have I missed something?

Thanks for organising this - it's going to be fun!

E.


----------



## woodbloke (2 Mar 2012)

Eric The Viking":enw431by said:


> Rob, are you planning to email/pm people with details once you have a definitive list, or have I missed something?
> 
> Thanks for organising this - it's going to be fun!
> 
> E.


Yep, you've missed something E...do keep up :lol: :lol: itinerary has been published on this thread for a while...see page 9 (or thereabouts) - Rob


----------



## Webby (2 Mar 2012)

I am off to page 8      :lol: :lol: :lol: to read again incase i missed anything lol


----------



## Harbo (2 Mar 2012)

It's on page 7 on my system?

Rod


----------



## woodbloke (3 Mar 2012)

Bump - Rob


----------



## woodbloke (4 Mar 2012)

Bumpety bump - Rob


----------



## dedee (4 Mar 2012)

Rob, if you get a moment on the day perhaps you could ask someone at Axminster if they have any plans to expand into Europe? 

I've yet to find a retailer online, or otherwise, that offers the range at the price with the customer support that we all appreciate with Axminster. Having said that. Whether the problem over here is to do with demand or supply I do not know but I would be interested to know if Axminster have investigated the market over here.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## 9fingers (4 Mar 2012)

Anyone interested in lift sharing either all or part way? Happy to drive or be driven
I'm in Romsey on the eastern edge of the New Forest and would possibly use A31/A35 or modest deviations from that route to pick up others.

Bob


----------



## woodbloke (4 Mar 2012)

dedee":geskqeb1 said:


> Rob, if you get a moment on the day perhaps you could ask someone at Axminster if they have any plans to expand into Europe?
> 
> I've yet to find a retailer online, or otherwise, that offers the range at the price with the customer support that we all appreciate with Axminster. Having said that. Whether the problem over here is to do with demand or supply I do not know but I would be interested to know if Axminster have investigated the market over here.
> 
> ...


Andy, I'll make the enquiry for you. From what I can gather, the tool and equipment situation in la belle France is pretty dire - Rob


----------



## dedee (5 Mar 2012)

rob, you are right. I am not sure I understand the reasons. It could be that there is not the demand ie people here are less interested in creative hobbies or that it is too expensive (overheads) for businesses to supply tools and equipment at price to generate a demand.

There is a different approach to home ownership and home improvement eg we are about to have a small shower room redecorated and I want to replace a normal socket with a shaver socket (current location about 6" from the sink!! Screwfix have about 30 types available but over here the DIY sheds do not stock any, and online I can find just one or if I had a trade account, I could buy a pack of 10 from a trade only wholesaler.


cheers

Andy


----------



## woodbloke (5 Mar 2012)

The team at Axminster have had their final meeting this afternoon and are '_good to go_' on Friday. They ask that the earliest we arrive is 9.30 and they will provide several staff to usher us into our parking slots at Keytec. Grub will be wraps, quiche, sandwiches and that sort of stuff, but there will be non-meat options for anyone who's vegetarian, with tea, coffee (they'd better have lots of it for PaulC :lol: ) and water as well.

Anyone with any special dietary needs, please let me know by Thursday morning at the latest - Rob


----------



## Steve Maskery (5 Mar 2012)

Sounds good, Rob. Thanks for organising this, I'm looking forward to it.
S


----------



## knappers (5 Mar 2012)

Absolutely. Thanks for all your effort Rob.
For those of us that aren't forum meet-up veterans, are there any kind of name badges planned, as I always struggle to put names to faces... Even without the complication of real names and forum names.

Si


----------



## Shane (5 Mar 2012)

Thanks Rob for all your effort, I'm very much looking forward to this 8)


----------



## Dodge (5 Mar 2012)

same here - Just have to try and work out who everyone is :mrgreen:


----------



## Shane (5 Mar 2012)

I'll be the crusty looking one :lol:


----------



## Dodge (5 Mar 2012)

maybe I will wear my little black dress and Red stillettos - NOT


----------



## adidat (5 Mar 2012)

only 4 more sleeps! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

thanks rob!

adidat


----------



## woodbloke (5 Mar 2012)

Dodge":1nv6qey0 said:


> same here - Just have to try and work out who everyone is :mrgreen:


Hadn't thought about the name thing  I think what I'l do is to wear one of those self-adhesive sticky label thingies with my name(s) on it...might be an idea to have sort sort of name tag though? - Rob


----------



## Eric The Viking (5 Mar 2012)

Well, I've got my UK Workshop badge 

E.


----------



## adidat (5 Mar 2012)

i doubt anyone will fail to recognise you eric, as you will be arriving in a longboat with a helmet with horns poking out! :lol: 

adidat


----------



## Paul Chapman (5 Mar 2012)

woodbloke":8rzn6rlx said:


> *coffee*




Sounds good  

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## 9fingers (5 Mar 2012)

Anyone trying to track me down by counting fingers will be disappointed! 
I do have a full set of ten!

I will dig out a badge.

Bob


----------



## paulm (5 Mar 2012)

I've always found sticky name labels really helpful at various get togethers, and missed them on the odd occasion they haven't been used, well worth doing I reckon.

Cheers, Paul


----------



## 9fingers (5 Mar 2012)

Here is the Keytec carpark

http://tinyurl.com/7ypsyfl

Location 50.7897,-2.981

hth

Bob


----------



## TheTiddles (5 Mar 2012)

I'm under 30

Should narrow it down! 

Aidan


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (5 Mar 2012)

Ill have an hat on :roll: Although if you miss The reaper man that will be arriving with me you should have gone to specsavers.

Bob PM address and ill see if we are coming past your way.


----------



## Eric The Viking (6 Mar 2012)

adidat":2md14b17 said:


> i doubt anyone will fail to recognise you eric, as you will be arriving in a longboat with a helmet with horns poking out! :lol:
> 
> adidat



I might not. 

I lent my helmet to Eddy Grundy a while back, and he's being a bit coy about returning it.

And... The wife has sad she'll mutiny if I order her to drag the old scow up Lyme Regis High St. again. 

So I might be forced to bring the car instead -- some things are too risky :-(

But COFFEE sounds really good!

E.


----------



## Charlie Woody (7 Mar 2012)

rOB

As others have previously said ... thanks a million for arranging this trip. Hope we all have not driven you to distraction with queries etc.

Unfortunately I have another question. When filling out the order form what should be entered in the price column ..... unit price, total price, inc VAT or ex VAT?


----------



## Eric The Viking (8 Mar 2012)

Woooo Hoooo!

24 hours to go and counting...

 Thanks Rob!

E.


----------



## woodbloke (8 Mar 2012)

Charlie Woody":2tqd3nlj said:


> rOB
> 
> As others have previously said ... thanks a million for arranging this trip. Hope we all have not driven you to distraction with queries etc.
> 
> Unfortunately I have another question. When filling out the order form what should be entered in the price column ..... unit price, total price, inc VAT or ex VAT?


My advice is to put down the standard price as seen in the catalogue. When the goods are ordered on the 'puter in store by the Ax team a discount code will be included so that the total bill reflects the 5% discount

Axminster will also provide name badged which will be very useful - Rob


----------



## Martin Brown (8 Mar 2012)

Hello everyone

We look forward to welcoming you all to Devon. We have been busy getting ready today, with demo kits and sale items all being prepared!

See you for coffee.

Martin, Ian and all the team here at Axminster HQ


----------



## Rusticwood (8 Mar 2012)

Hope you all have a good time tomorrow  

I'll be thinking about it while I'm working


----------



## [email protected] (9 Mar 2012)

Good afternoon all,

I just thought I would put up a link to Axminster's new look Facebook page! We have just uploaded a few pictures of the UKWorkshop visit and there are more to follow.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Axminster ... 9442481547

Thanks, Richard


----------



## knappers (9 Mar 2012)

..and I'm going back tomorrow to pick up one of the bags I left behind (Doh!!)

(and so that the wife can go to the River Cottage Café.)

Sincere thanks to Ian Styles and all his staff for making us all feel so welcome and giving us such an entertaining and informative day. Also a big thanks to Rob for organising this.

Si.

P.S. the freebie secret gift was appreciated too!!


----------



## wcndave (9 Mar 2012)

knappers":2nb72fdn said:


> Sincere thanks to Ian Styles and all his staff for making us all feel so welcome and giving us such an entertaining and informative day. Also a big thanks to Rob for organising this.
> 
> Si.
> 
> P.S. the freebie secret gift was appreciated too!!




+1


----------



## Shane (9 Mar 2012)

Twas a great day, thank you Axminster and thank you Rob, I thoroughly enjoyed it and found it most interesting. I was a little concerned as I went on my own and not having met anyone before thought I would be a billy no mates, but soon settled into the very friendly atmosphere. Hopefully we'll get the chance to hook up again in the not too distant future 8)


----------



## flanajb (9 Mar 2012)

So come on then spill the beans. Where there some good bargains to be had in the silent auction?


----------



## RogerM (9 Mar 2012)

Well, what a cracking day - marred only by the distressing caning inflicted to my credit card - but what's a chap to do when offered an ex-demo Tormek T7 with all the chisel and plane iron attachments for under £250, and numerous other goodies for under half price! 

We split in to two groups, and the first group spent the morning in the Skills Centre playing with various toys and picking through the "bin ends" before we met up again for lunch to be followed by a guided tour of the warehouse and machining facility. All very impressive, in particular the machining area - all VERY good news for the future of tools in this country.

Many thanks to Ian Styles and his staff for their warm welcome, their willingness to impart their knowledge with good humour and their overall hospitality - from reception, through to the workshops and the hard work of the hospitality staff. Also thanks to Rob for arranging it all. The only thing we didn't see was anyone leaving empty handed. 

Nice to meet up and have a chat with Paul Chapman, Rob (Woodbloke), Aiden (The Tiddles), Tony (Escudo), Shane and many others. 

Here's the steam bending of a windsor chairback workshop






Steve Maskery in full flow





Now this is what I call a party bag!


----------



## Shane (9 Mar 2012)

Was good speaking to you as well Rog, also a pleasure chatting to Steve Maskery, Dodge, Tiddles, Alan Beech, Liam, Tim, Bob9f, Alan Hudson, Alan Garner, EssexChris and any others who's names evade me, was cool chatting to you all 8) 

It must be noted that the energy put in by Ian and the rest of the staff was most impressive, we were very well looked after. The family vibe and enthusiasm they have for their company can only be a very good sign of things to come, well done, just don't keep putting your prices up by 20% each year :lol: 

btw I left relatively unscathed and spent only £25 - result


----------



## TheTiddles (9 Mar 2012)

Agreed, a really excellent day, thanks to Rob for organising it and the team at Axminster for everything they put on for us, I really enjoyed it and meeting some other members

Aidan


----------



## Paul Chapman (9 Mar 2012)

Yes, a really great day and many thanks to Ian and his team for their hospitality and enthusiasm. And it was nice to meet up with so many forum members and old friends.

I would like to say a particular thank you to Tim Styles for his demonstration of steam bending and chair making. He made it look really good fun. I'm even more determined now to make a chair  

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## liamscanlan (9 Mar 2012)

I totally agree with everyone's comments. 

A thoroughly enjoyable and enlightening day. 

(Like others have already expressed) I am so grateful for the hard work of the staff at Axminster - sincere thanks to all for the hours of planning and preparation that had clearly been expended - it certainly showed and was appreciated. Thanks are also due for the great catering and extremely generous 'goodie' bag!  

It was also good to have the opportunity to put some faces to names

Oh - and last but certainly not least - My thanks also to Rob for organising the visit in the first instance. =D> 

Liam


----------



## tinytim1458 (9 Mar 2012)

My thanks has to go to Rob first for organising this with Axminster and to Axminster especially who as everyone said laid on a really special day for all of us my thanks to them specially as i went in my wheel chair and they could not do enough for me, a personalised person to push me round especially as they thought i might have a problem with their carpets and he was also full of great information about the site and what goes on. Everyone from our group were so helpful as well as others members i met today also. Also thanks go to Paul for giving me a lift down to Axminster as it was very much appreciated. If ever Rob or anyone wants to set something up like this again to axminster or any other places then count me in again as i have never enjoyed myself so much. Thanks again to all. Tim


----------



## woodbloke (9 Mar 2012)

Glad everyone enjoyed the day...I predicted this would be a cracking day out and so it proved to be. My thanks also to Ian Styles and the rest of the guys at Axminster, great also to meet old friends from the forum and meet newer members. Here's the really good bit though...

Ian _may_ very well be up for the same sort of event next year!...and if members are happy, I'd be glad to organise it again - Rob - who's CC took a bit of a beating, but not as severe as RogM :lol: :lol:


----------



## Shane (9 Mar 2012)

Nice one Rob, could you put me on the list ready for next year please 8)


----------



## bobscarle (9 Mar 2012)

I would just like to add my thanks to everybody for today. To Rob for organising the event and for the staff at Axminster for providing a grand day out. Really enjoyable. Quite an operation they have there.

Thank you all.

Bob


----------



## Webby (9 Mar 2012)

Well I think it has all been said on previous posts ......................+100 from me to all the staff at Axminster for an enjoyable day 
thanks Rob for organising 

Dave


----------



## Harbo (9 Mar 2012)

A great day out.
Thanks to Rob and the fantastic hospitality of the folks at Axminster.
Nice to put faces to names - even though they were the real ones on our name tags! 
Superb bargains to be had in the Skill Centre and to cap it all on leaving, an amazing generous gift!

Rod


----------



## Eric The Viking (9 Mar 2012)

Only now got to sit down at the computer...

... bloomin' brilliant day. 

The Axminster team really pulled out all the stops, and it was thoroughly enjoyable.

Thanks to Rob for organizing and to the evident hard work the Axminster folks put in to the day. And as for the secret gift, delightful, and unexpected too. 

So grateful thanks to all concerned.

E.


----------



## Mike-W (9 Mar 2012)

What a fantastic setup, 
I have visited several of the shops over the years (including the original town centre shops in Axminster) but had not experienced the ethos of Ian and his team in such a huge dose previously - backs up all the good comments about ATC on this forum over the years.

The secret gift left me feeling well pleased as it complimented the other Veritas items I purchased today that I had deliberated over this last week.

Thanks for you generosity Ian, and well done Rob for making this happen. 

*That’s my woodworking ‘show’ fix done for 2012!*

I’ll certainly like to ‘make a date’ for the next event Ian and his team may organise.

Mike


----------



## paulm (10 Mar 2012)

A great day out, fascinating tour of the Axminster facility, hadn't appreciated the sheer scale of their operation before, the warehouse is massive and state of the art, and the production facilities fascinating and impressive.

We were looked after magnificently on the day, very well fed and watered, and the time and help given by Ian and all his staff was greatly appreciated.

The "bin ends" room was amazing too and loads of irresistible bargains  :lol: 

Great to catch up with everybody on the day as well.

Cheers, Paul


----------



## Dave D (10 Mar 2012)

Thanks Rob for setting up a Perfect Day.
I can now begin to understand how I can order small products in the late afternoon and have them on my doorstep the next day.


----------



## 9fingers (10 Mar 2012)

It is difficult to find anything to say about the day that has not already been said.
The way Axminster organised the day epitomises their whole customer focussed philosophy.
The enthusiasm of the staff shone through with everyone we talked to. It was very encouraging to see their drive to bring back manufacturing into the the UK and all the investment the company is feeding back into everything they do.

It was good to put some more forum names to faces. 
A suggestion for next time would be to include screen names on the badges.

I did not go with a shopping list and did not buy anything so that went to plan! 
The gift was a very nice and unexpected touch - I just need to find out how to plug it in :lol: 

Thanks to everyone at Axi and to Rob for pulling it all together.
Finally a Special Thank You to Liam S for driving me for a significant part of the journey.

Bob


----------



## Dodge (10 Mar 2012)

Just to confirm everything thats already been said - it was an excellent day and great to be able to meet everyone face to face.

Axminster had laid on a cracking day and the best bit was the look on my lads face this morning when I gave him the little Veritas router plane they gave us as we left.He is one happy fella!

Thanks to all at Axminster and if you will all join me in three cheers for Rob for organising it - Hip Hip 

Nice on Rob =D> =D>


----------



## Webby (10 Mar 2012)

HOORAY


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (10 Mar 2012)

Well after some sleep I have finally got to a PC.

What I can say is that I can see why the company is so good. The managing director knew quite a lot of the staff by name (the ones thats not his family even) and seemed to know about every aspect of his business even though a lot of the work will have been delegated, designed and operated by other staff. The fact that some of the staff job descriptions orientated is brilliant. Shows a great understanding of unemployment rates and how to combat them. Ian defiantly has the minerals for business and knowing what his customers want & need.

All the other stuff said also goes. I didn't get to speak to many of you, and second bobs comment of the user names also being on the name badge. I struggled to figure out who is who so wasn't to sure what to say or talk about with many and fatigue played a part.

Thank you to Simon who swapped placed with me or thereaperman. We have have been close friends for 10 years and with him working for me and sharing the same interests we hoped to share the experience together. He is coming around again tonight for some food and unfriendly banter 

Im sorry I didn't get to thank woodbloke in person for this, I struggled to figure out which one you was but ill say thank you now and thank you to Ian and the axminster staff for the chance and the gift.

Not sure if ill come next year. 8 hours on the road is a lot to see the same thing if indeed it is the same thing. This experience even promoted a comment from the reaperman (Alan Garner) which was that he needs to enter the turning comp. We will see what happens.

I only spent £30 myself, just got a few things that I needed to re-stock up on and them lazy susan bearings as I haven't yet had change to prototype my idea. However getting to play with the jap tools I now know the chisels are not for me and the flush cutting saw I was going to buy isn't for me but the other darker handed one is and the rasps are also.


----------



## Paul Hannaby (10 Mar 2012)

My thanks to all involved. It was nice to meet a few forum members in person. A most enjoyable day!


----------



## Routermonster (10 Mar 2012)

I've got to echo what's been said already: Thanks to Ian and his team for their hospitality, generosity and enthusiasm; and thanks to Rob for organising this day out. I was particularly inspired by Ian's commitment to developing in-house manufacturing. Shame I don't own a lathe!

I enjoyed watching Tim's steam bending demo, and am edging closer to enrolling on that chair making course ......

What a fantastic day it was!

My only regret is that I didn't get to chat with more of you.

I managed to come home with a new toy, and was really chuffed with the gift from Axminster.

Les


----------



## woodbloke (10 Mar 2012)

Right chaps, been nattering to Ian this morning and it looks like there'll probably be another event of a similar description next year. Nothing set in concrete, but after the success of yesterday, which was enjoyed by all who took part (including all those at Axminster) it looks like something could be on the cards :wink: - Rob


----------



## AndyT (10 Mar 2012)

Reading all these happy posts makes me regret even more that I had work commitments on Friday and could not have taken the day off. It sounds like it was a great day, and speaks volumes about the true value of this forum, that people like Rob don't only take the time to help others with advice, but will go the extra mile and organise an event like this.

If there is a repeat performance, I will be certainly be putting my name on the list.


----------



## shipbadger (10 Mar 2012)

Having deserved an award for 'the carrier bag with the least interesting contents' at the end of the day yesterday I have at least just finished using them - joining splices for the pipes of my dust extractioin system 

Belatedly I'd like to add my thanks to everyone who made yesterday such a memorable day, not only the staff at Aminster but also everyone who I had a chat with, not least to Paul who volunteered to drive a bunch of what at the start of the day were strangers down to Devon.

Having worked for short spells in various industries in the past (most of my working life has been in education) I found the attitude at Axminster a total contrast to the shoulder shrugging and 'can't do that mate' approach I've experienced in the past. They deserve their success.

Tony Comber


----------



## Charlie Woody (10 Mar 2012)

I would like to add my huge thanks to Rob for organising this and to Ian and his colleagues for their huge generosity in looking after us so well. 

In these times of hardship it was particularly pleasing to see a British company that is doing well, bringing jobs back to the UK through their manufacturing (better quality and cheaper), and bringing so many services "in house" to maintain quality standards. It is something that other companies could learn from. 

As said by so many THANKS THANKS THANKS!!!


----------



## Steve Maskery (10 Mar 2012)

Just got home. Excellent trip, thank you to all.
S


----------



## Dodge (10 Mar 2012)

Steve Maskery":2qax8jqy said:


> Just got home. Excellent trip, thank you to all.
> S



Bloomin eck Steve, I had 290 miles after dropping Chris (Adidat) off and got home at 10pm - were you on yer pushy?


----------



## Steve Maskery (10 Mar 2012)

Dodge":sin3h1wf said:


> Bloomin eck Steve, ... were you on yer pushy?



LOL! No, just enjoying ETV's hospitality.
S


----------



## Escudo (10 Mar 2012)

Hello shipmates,

What a superb day Friday was, great to meet and catch up with so many forum friends.

The lovely Hayley looked after me, John, charlie and Franco very well in the morning session, when we enjoyed an excellent guided tour of the very professional behind the scenes set-up. The warehouse and stock control systems were very impressive. I will think of all the things I saw everytime I make an order from now on.

In the afternoon I enjoyed messing around in the skill centre with Paul, Les and Martin from Brimarc. Steam bending the ash for the chair was a particular highlight. I think that chair making course with Tim would be really good fun and very rewarding.

Thanks Rob for organising this event. Thanks also to Ian and his family and colleagues for making the day so enjoyable and for the very kind gift.

Cheers, Tony.


----------



## Harbo (13 Mar 2012)

Having seen their Picking & Packing process last week I put it to the test.
I needed do some spare abrasive belts for the Proxxon Belt Sander I bought from the BinEnd Shop (at less than half price!).
Placed an order yesterday afternoon - delivered at 11:00 this morning!
What a tremendous service? 

Rod


----------



## woodbloke (13 Mar 2012)

Harbo":q3dvd99r said:


> Placed an order yesterday afternoon - delivered at 11:00 this morning!
> What a tremendous service?
> 
> Rod


*Thirteen minutes* :shock: after you hit 'Submit' (plus a small delay, but it's not long) your stuff is being loaded onto the back of a wagon! - Rob


----------



## StarGazer (13 Mar 2012)

A bit late, but just back in email contact after a long weekend in Kent directly from the day in Axminster. Many thanks to everyone who helped organise the day and made it run so incredibly smoothly. Great to put some faces to names and had a great time chatting about making stuff. 


Ian


----------



## Martin Brown (14 Mar 2012)

Hi all

Just to say thanks to Veritas for the gift for you all, which they donated. 

A very generous and warmly received offer.

Martin


----------



## Paul Chapman (14 Mar 2012)

Martin Brown":3r0eoud3 said:


> Just to say thanks to Veritas for the gift for you all, which they donated.
> 
> A very generous and warmly received offer.



I've tried out mine. Works really well - a cracking little tool and very generous of Veritas  

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## woodbloke (14 Mar 2012)

Agreed, nice little tool so a big thanks to Rob Lee. Next time round can we have a miniature compass plane? :lol: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: (hammer) - Rob


----------



## marcros (14 Mar 2012)

i wish that I had gone now, I had my eye on those little Veritas planes. Unfortunately, just a bit too far to come for the day.


----------

